# Patterns on fondant



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Remember where I was trying to figure out how one of the cake decorators got elaborate patterns like a flag on their fondant, then wrapped it around the cake (on another thread)... WELL I finally have the answer.

I didn't figure this out, I got it from someone else.

They roll out fondant and spray it using a stencil and airbrush! But, I haven't cracked how they do it with chocolate plastic. Still hoping to figure that out, but the method has to be the same (air brush and stencil). I'd guess their using the oil based chocolate coloring pastes and thinning them down... Wouldn't that work?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That was my guess...oil based colors. There are some that are as thin as reg. food coloring liquid, I think made by Chefmaster. So is the stenciling done before or after wrapping it around the cake?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm not totally certain but logically it would have to be done before. It would be too hard otherwise.

That's what gets me...the process. With reg. fondant I can understand the color absorbing into the fondant, but with the chocolate based fondant/clay it's not very absorbant......

Look at http: http://www.disc.server.com/Indices/40677.html then scroll down to the thread "another picture" posted by Michelle. She did a flag on fondant for a cake, check it out.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hum, that didn't go thru.

Instead go to http://w3.one.net/~proicer/message/message.htm

scroll down the page to her message board and select

"decorating problems" then scroll down to find Michelles post


----------

